# Hybrid DWC/Drip Unit



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

This is a DIY for a Hybrid DWC unit. Trust me I grow a ton of weed and this method beats regular DWC hands down. I am not going to get too specific in my instructions because it is pretty straight foward and I have lots of pix. 

Here is a list of supplies and tools you will need.

Drill
3/4" drill bit
3/8" drill bit
1" bit or hole saw
Hole Saw to match your net pots
Screwdriver
small crecent wrench
Snips of some sort
Rubbermaid bin (size is up to you)
Net Pots (size is up to you)
Hydroton
2 Event Digital Timer
1/2" black Hose
1/4" black hose
1/2 gph drippers
Small submersible pump
air stones
air pump (subjective) you can use a large aquarium pump or a commercial
1/4" barbed "T's"
1/2" barbed elbow fitting
1/2" barbed plug fitting
1/2" barbed straight fitting for your drain hose
1/2" "U" style anchor for plumbing or electrical wire
Stainless Steel bolt and nuts to fit the anchor


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

more pix


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

Post up if you have questions.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

So the air pump keeps the water oxyginated and the water pump keeps constant trickle through hydroton?
Looks well set out and easy to make but whats advantage over normal DWC and how big a plants does this grow cos seen others using 5 gallon tubs for one plant.
I'm interested in trying these methods but is this way for smaller plants?
I like big lol.
Good work.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

The size of the tub is subjective. You can get a 30 gallon tub and run 6 5 inch net pots with 4 footers in it. I have one that size as well. You only want the water pump to kick on twice a day. I am taking a pix today of two tubs side by side one with the water pump enabled and one without. same strain from the same mother cloned at the same time. You will have to be the judge.

This can also work in the 5 gallon bucket method as well.


----------



## pcduck (Mar 23, 2009)

This should be a interesting comparison. Thanks *BuddyLuv*


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

I use DWC,,have ya done a side by side comparison,,cause I dont get how the drip is gonna do more then the roots already are doing, submerged in the oxygen rich solution. What is the drip gonna add to the setup? Just curious,,I am not saying you are wrong,,just wondering how it's better,,, and if you have done testing to back your believe. Pics of the difference would be cool. By the way,,I have a friend who owns a Hydro Store who has done this and I ask him the samething. He had yet to do a side by side,,said he was just messing around. I laughed and told him to stick to the Drip or the DWC and to stop trying to re-invent the Wheel. He told me to kiss his *** and laughed. Im sure you are about to tell me the same thing,,to kiss your ***,,right?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Cool man thanx


----------



## city (Mar 23, 2009)

CowboyBudsky said:
			
		

> I use DWC,,have ya done a side by side comparison,,cause I dont get how the drip is gonna do more then the roots already are doing, submerged in the oxygen rich solution. What is the drip gonna add to the setup? Just curious,,I am not saying you are wrong,,just wondering how it's better,,, and if you have done testing to back your believe. Pics of the difference would be cool. By the way,,I have a friend who owns a Hydro Store who has done this and I ask him the samething. He had yet to do a side by side,,said he was just messing around. I laughed and told him to stick to the Drip or the DWC and to stop trying to re-invent the Wheel. He told me to kiss his *** and laughed. Im sure you are about to tell me the same thing,,to kiss your ***,,right?


I will. This was the first system I tried. Thinking I was the shiznit..... I still use it to start my plants until they are ready to move to the dwc.
The problems I found.
Water change and cleaning is a btch. Not so bad when the plants are small but once they get bigger plan on 2 people being there.
This would work ok if you scrog'd
Can't start from seed on this. Clones only. Once you get a male,have fun trying to get him out!
The roots will tangle.
Other problem. You will need to get a filter for you pump. Also that pump will get the water realy hot..
And really once your roots are down in the water. Your just doing dwc. With the drip system attached,you will keep the root growth up high.
Sorry to burst your bubble for a full growth in this.
But I have been there and done it. 
Don't get me wrong. This works gret for start up and the young'n like the warm water. Its just not worth it for the full grow.
Nice job


----------



## WeedHopper (Mar 23, 2009)

> Also that pump will get the water realy hot..
> _And really once your roots are down in the water. Your just doing dwc_


 
:yeahthat:


----------



## goneindawind (Mar 23, 2009)

but like city said this would be great for the babies, as they dont have a root system yet sometimes. i top feed if im running a seed in hydro till it has enough roots to reach into the rez its self and feed.


----------



## Vegs (Mar 23, 2009)

> What is the drip gonna add to the setup? Just curious,,I am not saying you are wrong,,just wondering how it's better,,,



Yup, I just stumbled across this fantastic idea to use till the roots reach the water level!


----------



## Vegs (Mar 23, 2009)

Hey, are you sure those were 10 gph drippers and not 1/2 or 1 GPH drippers? Most online vendors only list 1/2 and 1 GPH drippers or an 4 or 8 port/output 10GPH dripper. I'm having a hard time finding individual 10GPH dripper heads.


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

The pump is only on for 5 minutes twice a day guys. It does not get hot. You're right those are 1/2 ghp drippers it was a typo. No need for a filter on the pump, they do not clog unless you are using something like glue in your res. Getting the plants out is not a problem until they are over 18 inches then they get a little tangled. You can do a full grow using this method you just need to use a *larger* tub. I have a 30 gallon tub with 5 inch net pots for mothers. They have been in there for almost a year now, they do require root trimming to keep the roots healthy if you plan to keep them in there that long. Changing the res is a cinch, just take the plug out of the end of the drip line, put in you drain hose with the straight barb and turn the pump on and drain it into a bucket. I am not mgfcom, I will post pics to back up my claim. Like I said the pics contain 18 plants, all of these are clones from the same mother and were taken at the same time. They were rooted in an aerocloner and the put into the units. Same line of advanced nutes, same ppm, same pH, same 4 foot T5 unit, and same RO water. I had taken the pics of the units way back in October so I knew I was going to need a side by side to prove it. So I left one of the three unit's pump unplugged just to see.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

You've inspired me lol.
Been out and got a few bits.
Not really on this scale but i'm having a little experiment using a similar set up but with a 5 inch pot and a cutting just out of my propagator thats going 12/12 in a few days.
Hell i might aswell have a play my mother got more cuttings on her than i can use this year lol.
Thanx for the insperation


----------



## BuddyLuv (Mar 23, 2009)

If you are going to use large tubs you will need a commercial grade air pump. Ecoplus has a full line to meet your needs. Like others have said these are great for babies. I use them to veg in and then move them into my aerojet for flower, but they can be ran full cycle in a larger tub.


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> If you are going to use large tubs you will need a commercial grade air pump. Ecoplus has a full line to meet your needs. Like others have said these are great for babies. I use them to veg in and then move them into my aerojet for flower, but they can be ran full cycle in a larger tub.


 
I'm not i'm using a 5 inch pot for a laugh lol


----------



## city (Mar 23, 2009)

BuddyLuv said:
			
		

> I am not mgfcom, I will post pics to back up my claim.


Now thats funny. i guess root trim would be necessary. but with having the bump on for 5 min a day be kinda pointless once roots hit the water? i understand that it would be good once the roots got trimmed and to change solution.. not reinventing the wheel i guess. maybe just adding studs to the tread?
i wonder if people will now be labeled as a mgfcom?


----------



## Newbud (Mar 23, 2009)

Yeah i think mgfcom has become the standard against which all stupidity will be measured lol.
Better add to that its not a go at you there BuddyLuv i certainly not calling you stupid pal.
Man i hope people get how i ment that to sound, i'm a little drunk lol


----------



## Vegs (Mar 23, 2009)

You what's really funny? I was thinking to myself before I saw this thread that I wanted to do a small 2 inch (x10) net pot 3-5 gallon setup for Lowryder veg but I couldn't get around starting seed in a DWC application till I stumbled across this thread. It's freakin brilliant!

This is an awesome idea for my Lowrdyer 2 grow. I can keep a fresh batch in the veg state while young then move them over into a larger ebb n flow tray to flower. Wash, rinse, repeat...


----------

